# dash lights



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

2005 toyota highlander when i go 50 mph or more all the dash lights come on, ABS VSC, brake tire pressure sensor. Is it some kind of sensor acting up? nothing appears wrong when I am driving?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

If it's only abs, vsc and tire, not check engine, these systems are interlinked.VSC is stability control, abs you know, tires as well. Be cautious.These ones you don't want acting up at highway speed 
Go to toyota nation.com and search your issue.

If the check engine lite was on I think it is more engine related. I have had check engine and VSC together as a result of a fowled air fuel ratio sensor. I changed the front bank AF on mine and all is well, but I had it decoded to pinpoint the source as there are three sensors on the car, 02 and AF, mine is a lexus RX300 same engine I think, 150,000 miles.

It is not uncommon that the check engine and VSC come on after refuelling if you overfill your tank or fail to ratchet the gas cap closed until it clicks.:thumbsup:


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

no check engine light but every other light possible. Brought it to dealer, will see what pans out


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

dealer says what I thought, a sensor in rear wheel, Charged me $124.00 to let me know. Says $364.00 to replace it. What a rip.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Try Toyotanation for help and hidden reacalll or TSB info.

How handy are you and can you get under the car safely? 

Worst case ask him for a credit for the diagnosis if he fixes it. 

Sounds like wheel speed sensor and possibley harness... both are apparently exposed. It's accessable but the trick is removing the rusted part without further damage.



from an insider...:thumbsup:


----------

